# Conrad knows what economic development is...



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

This is kind of a ramble, so bear with me.

I was listening to Eddy this morning, and there was a commercial for an event the 11th and 12th of April at Dickenson State University.

I can't remember the exact name, but it was something like the "Great Plains Development" or something like that.

Basically, it's an open meeting for the public to come and discuss future opportunities for rural North Dakota. RIGHT ON!!! I hope Hoeven is taking notes. It appears that Conrad knows what economic development is.

There's no doubt that something needs to be done for the rural communities. I hope they can bring in some new businesses quick to resurge their economies.

I'm sorry for the rambling, but I'm happy that some of our legislators know what economic development is...


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

North Dakotans are intelligent, strong willed people with a great work ethic.

That is why large global corporations come to NDSU and UND (relatively small schools in remote locations) to recruit new job candidates. These people are extremely productive. This is why many college grads leave the state - they are aggressively recruited.

North Dakota has one of the highest high school graduation rates in the US. This coupled with the hard work ethic and a relatively low cost of living should make manufacturing / telemarketing / business in ND a dream. The quality of individuals in the employee job pool is very high.

Unfortunately ND is still considered frontier by those who do not live in the great plains or did not grow up there. The old Buffalo Commons BullS&#8230; A few companies (First bank and MLT vacations have set up service centers) have recently relocated to ND.

ND has a lot of power in the US Senate. They need to figure out along with the governor and the state legislature on how to attract companies into ND. More importantly - how do you attract businesses to communities with a population of 1,500 to 30,000 people. ND competes for jobs with every other state and now every other country.

ND can do it if they have a plan.


----------

